# Pensacola pier 6 for 19 yesterday on cobia!!!?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this right? someone told me that this morning!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

more like 5 for 14, but yeah, it's true...

go to www.ecpff.com for more info.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! How may fist fights did that generate?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BJW (4/3/2008)*Wow! How may fist fights did that generate?


none.... why would it?


----------

